# 2015 F350 diesel



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

So I have about 160 on my Duramax 06 nothing wrong with it .
Thinking about a 2015 Ford F-350 diesel . Who has one and how are they liking them what real world milage are you getting , I don't care what you get when towing just city and hwy milage . Let's not turn this into a ford chevy post please . What package did you get on your trucks also ? 

Thanks artys


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

End of Oct. I purchased a 2015 F350 King Ranch SRL 4x4-Have 2400 miles on it & getting 12.5-14.5 in town & should get 17-19 on the road-Love my truck-Had a 2012 identical to my new one & loved it too.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Court said:


> End of Oct. I purchased a 2015 F350 King Ranch SRL 4x4-Have 2400 miles on it & getting 12.5-14.5 in town & should get 17-19 on the road-Love my truck-Had a 2012 identical to my new one & loved it too.


I'm not sure if that "SRL" was supposed to be "SRW" as in "single rear wheel" or not, or something else altogether.

I'm interested in seeing whether any of the big Ford diesels can be configured to get a little better mileage and still tow decent. The big 3.73 or larger rear end will kill the mileage, even though it tows like a beast.

Is something around 3.40(ish) in the rear end a little better compromise between towing and fuel mileage?

I like the Ford and Chevy both pretty good, so i'm not really looking for a Ford vs Chevy debate either. They are both decent trucks.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I meant not a dually-I have a 3.55 rear axle.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Its not a 350 but bought a 2015 F250 Lariat with 2,000 miles. FX4 with 3.55 gears. highway is around 19 at 80 mph and city is 14ish. So far I really like this truck.

I had a 2011 250 King Ranch FX4 and 3.55 gears and loved it as well! No problems with it and when it was stock it got 21 mpg at 75 mph.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

leadhead10 said:


> Its not a 350 but bought a 2015 F250 Lariat with 2,000 miles. FX4 with 3.55 gears. highway is around 19 at 80 mph and city is 14ish. So far I really like this truck.
> 
> I had a 2011 250 King Ranch FX4 and 3.55 gears and loved it as well! No problems with it and when it was stock it got 21 mpg at 75 mph.


Wow.......my 12 f350 has 3.55 gears and I have never seen close to that mileage.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I have had 2 Ford diesels in the past. I had a 2004 F250 diesel, and now I have a 2010 F250 diesel which is still under warranty. I had it in multiple times for fuel getting in the oil. In my opinion Ford does not stand behind their products. My next truck will be a Dodge or Chevy.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a 2013 F350 single rear wheel, Lariat, crew cab, FX4, 6.7 diesel with 3.55 gears. Highway is 17-18. Calculated on a non stop trip from Houston to Tulsa it was 17.8 mpg. I usually run 2-4 mph over the speed limit. Around town, maybe 13-14. 
Towing a 12,000# 5th wheel about 11-13 at highway speeds, rarely over 70mph.
I've always been a Chevy guy because I never liked the Ford seats. I always felt like I was sitting on a stool with no leg/thigh support. But this one is much better. Still not as good as seats in a Chevy, but not as bad as they used to be. 
Has everything but sunroof and heated seats.
I still don't like the cruise control buttons, I always have to look for it. And the tire pressure monitoring system doesn't tell you which tire is low.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

2015 Ford 6.7 has more HP and claim to get a little better MPG then prior years 6.7s. 

My 2014 F250 6.7 averages 16mpg hwy/city.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

bobbyoshay said:


> Wow.......my 12 f350 has 3.55 gears and I have never seen close to that mileage.


Really? I saw that several times driving 73-75 mph between Dallas and Houston. That was when it was new had less than 2-4k miles. There was a sweet spot on the rpm's that it liked to run in. But now that is below the speed limit..

Once I lifted it then that was a whole different story at 13ish mpg.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

My 2013 F250 avg is 16 city/hwy. If I run 65-70 on the highway I will avg 19.


----------



## Surfside (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a 2015 F250 King Ranch 4X4 crew cab with the 3.55 rear end. I have a little over 3,000 miles so far. I am seeing around 15 to 15.5 on the highway from 75-80 mph. In town it seems closer to 13. I check each tank by hand and it seems the computer is always 1 to 1.5 mpgs higher on the display. The best I have seen is 16.2. I had a 2013 before and it seems that my mileage is almost identical for what it is worth.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

artys only said:


> So I have about 160 on my Duramax 06 nothing wrong with it .
> Thinking about a 2015 Ford F-350 diesel . Who has one and how are they liking them what real world milage are you getting , I don't care what you get when towing just city and hwy milage . Let's not turn this into a ford chevy post please . What package did you get on your trucks also ?
> 
> Thanks artys


If it ain't broke don't change it. That d max should run at least another 200k. Save that new truck pmt $$ for the odds and ends like alternator, water pump and such. That is still better than a new truck pmt. my .02. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*X2*



loco4fishn said:


> If it ain't broke don't change it. That d max should run at least another 200k. Save that new truck pmt $$ for the odds and ends like alternator, water pump and such. That is still better than a new truck pmt. my .02. Good luck on your decision.


Keep the d max , I sold mine for a f350 and wife did nothing but complain about the crappy ride , and I neaver could get good mpg out of the 350 the dmax got 19 mpg with a 3:73 gear


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

nikyali said:


> I have a 2015 F250 King Ranch 4X4 crew cab with the 3.55 rear end. I have a little over 3,000 miles so far. I am seeing around 15 to 15.5 on the highway from 75-80 mph. In town it seems closer to 13. I check each tank by hand and it seems the computer is always 1 to 1.5 mpgs higher on the display. The best I have seen is 16.2. I had a 2013 before and it seems that my mileage is almost identical for what it is worth.


I bought my first house in 2005, it didn't cost as much as that truck. :bounce:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

window sticker on an 2015 F350 fwd diesel 4X4 *starts* at $50K for a stripped XL model.

I have been looking at several the past few days.,

this is flat stupid............ it's a truck , not a Ferrari.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't know about ' 15s but I found a XL f250 for 43k out the door in Huntsville I think. Bill something ford


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> window sticker on an 2015 F350 fwd diesel 4X4 *starts* at $50K for a stripped XL model.
> 
> I have been looking at several the past few days.,
> 
> this is flat stupid............ it's a truck , not a Ferrari.


And as long as credit is available to anyone with a pulse, and folks in Texas have oil money, the price will keep on climbing.

The prices on new vehicles is absurd, and getting worse every year.


----------

